# Today's little job



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

This took a few hours.










Only joking.  It's a radiofrequency chamber of the Large Hadron Collider. Radiofrequency chambers give a kick to the protons once per circuit to increase their speed.

The repairs are done and they're ready to restart it finally.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Similar principal, but bulkier than the one's Egon made for the ghostbusters.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Ya got some open ended hoses. Somebody is gonna be mopping up protons.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Where's the relief valve.....


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Airgap said:


> Where's the relief valve.....


Each hose is a pressure relief valve.:nuke::jester:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Where's the TXT???


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Where do you put the turkey in??


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Is Michael Jackson in there??


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Shock arrestor?


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

futz said:


> Shock arrestor?


 Yes. Soaked a pretty big area of carpet. Split at a seam.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

where is the detonator?


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Is that the Helmut ???


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Protech said:


> where is the detonator?


 Right under the helmut....


----------

